

TechStars reality show entrepreneur steals $2K from own company - mwilhalme
http://www.launch.is/blog/exclusive-jason-sosa-on-stealing-2k-from-his-own-startup-or.html

======
arnoldwh
I never understood why they would let a reality tv show cover TechStars. The
problem I see is that you have misaligned incentives. From what I know of
Techstars, their goal is to help these entrepreneurs through what is probably
one of the most exciting/stressful time of their lives as they build their
pretty awesome businesses.

From what I know of reality tv shows, it's to entertain people with extreme
stories that are easy to digest and with little to no depth.

